# Culling or Euthanasing Feeder Rodents - Automated Options



## JustABeginner2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Just thought I'd throw this up on here for anyone wrestling with methods of dispatch. There are two completely self-resetting pest control products that are quicker than CO2 and hands-off for those who struggle with manual dispatch. These traps aren't cheap, so aren't for everyone, but it might be helpful for some.

*A24*
The A24 was originally developed in New Zealand for eradicating non-native invasive rodents on islands to protect the nests of rare birds. It is powered by a small pressurised gas cannister, which provides power for 24 kills. The rodent sticks its head up into the unit due to the smell of the bait and pushes the trigger pin. This activates a plastic plunger (like a captive bolt gun) which delivers a rapid blow to the back of the head/neck, killing pretty much instantly. The plastic plunger then retracts and the unit self-resets. Providing that the trap is placed correctly, the dead rodent drops out of the trap and it's ready for the next rodent. An A24 will kill rodents of adult mice/juvenile rat size up to adult rat size. There is also an A18 which caters up to adult grey squirrel sized rodents.

*Caution - Contains rodent deaths. *Not my videos, but good showcases of how it works:













NOTE: IF USING THIS TRAP OUTDOORS IN THE UK YOU ARE LEGALLY OBLIGED TO USE MEASURES TO REDUCE THE RISK TO NON-TARGET SPECIES SUCH AS HEDGEHOGS, WHICH THIS TRAP CAN KILL. There is a clip-on reducer available which reduces the size of the entry hole.

*Victor Multi-Catch Electronic Mouse Trap*
This self-resetting electronic trap kills via electric shock. It is powered by C type batteries and although it is advertised as killing up to 10 mice at a time, this is only because the bin in the bottom is full at 10 mice. The batteries go for roughly 100 kills.

*Caution - Contains rodent death. *Again, not my video, but a great showcase on how it works: 





Still doesn't help for pinkies/pups/fuzzies, but might be of use to some.


----------

